
Ask HN: Your thoughts on new Google's AI assistant? - samblr
Will this become an ubiquitous equipment at home ?
======
Jonnax
It looks like an evolution of what they've already got and I've found Google
Now to be very useful. Getting bookings placed into my calendar automatically
when emailed plus notifications telling me when to leave to get to a location
on time are fantastic.

But I think maybe at I'm already too old to be fully comfortable with talking
to a device in my home or phone conversationally.

I'm sure kids will grow up with it and be normalised to asking their assistant
to do things for them, whilst I'll always think of it as bit of a novelty in
the same way that some people view smartphones.

~~~
samblr
I was thinking other way around - my Dad could rely on voice to make calls
from skype /google hangout. Sometime he gets confused if interface gets
changed and he rarely uses it.

